# Curios about this BIOS settings...



## Canuto (Oct 8, 2006)

Anyone knows what these Settings are for:

SLP_S4# Assertion width

&

Memory hole at 15m-16m

Thanks


----------



## Agility (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh i know what they do...they do....umm...sorry lost my memory about that.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 8, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 8, 2006)

if memory serves the SLP_S4# Assertion width allows you to set a delay of sorts, while the memory hole, well, i cant remember atm lol


----------



## Canuto (Oct 8, 2006)

SLP_S4# Assertion width is set to [4 to 5 secs] should i lower it or let it be?

The Memory hole is disabled by default.


----------



## inZane (Oct 9, 2006)

If you do a google search for either of those things, you will get thousands of hits on what they mean and such. 

Google is such a nice tool when you use it.


----------



## strick94u (Oct 9, 2006)

memory hole has been around forever it had something to do with really low powered cards 
or something just don't mess with it?  HEH!


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 9, 2006)

the memory hole is for ancient add in cards .. a few years ago cards could only address up to 16 mb themselves .. if they wanted a memory portion where they can put their registers and own memory in it had to be in the first 16 mb .. if you have more than 16 mb main memory there would be no space for this available. memory hole leaves 1 mb portion empty at the upper end of the 16 mb range for the add-in cards to use.
basically this option is useless unless you have one of these cards which you dont  some really old low end tv/framegrabber cards use it for example to put their capture area there


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.techarp.com/freebog.aspx

Canuto: I'd bookmark/favorite that url... it's pretty comprehensive!



* There is also the BIOS guide @ Adrian Rojak's Pot website as well: It is very comprehensive in its BIOS settings coverage also!

APK


----------



## indraputta (Aug 28, 2012)

*Reply SLP_S4# Assertion width Means:*

Reply: 
SLP_S4# Assertion width Means:

SLP S4# ASSERTION WIDTH
This item sets the minimum assertion width of the SLP-S4# signal to guarantee the 
DRAM has been safely power-cycled. 
The Choices: 4 to 5 Sec (default), 3 to 4 Sec, 2 to 3 Sec ,1 to 2Sec.





Canuto said:


> Anyone knows what these Settings are for:
> 
> SLP_S4# Assertion width
> 
> ...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2012)

wow this has to be one of the best...a six year old thread Necro!!!!! Congrats on that one


----------

